# How much xanax before presentation?



## kokoloko (May 9, 2007)

Very nervous so had to go rooting for my old xanax in the cupboard for my presentation tomorrow. However, I'm not certain how much I should take to avoid being sleepy or anything. I often took it before bed. 

I am gonna take 40mg inderal and maybe 0.5-0.75mg of xanax an hour or so before the presentation? I havent had it for like two months, so I guess it will be quite effective? 

Any suggestions as to dosage?


----------



## winnipegjets (Oct 1, 2007)

I would say 1.5 mg. Although I don't know how it interacts with inderal.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Agreed. Xanax and Inderal would make an extremely effective combination for any type of presentation, but only for those people that the 2 medications DO work for. I don't respond to Inderal at all it seems, and Xanax seems to work a little less effectively than Klonopin, but that's just my response to them. But yes, both can be taken together.

Here's one quote from somebody, not on here, but another place:

"After of course consulting my psychiatrist,I have used both together and they really do help with the situations that make me panic. The key is NOT to take them everyday, but only before the specific situation that causes your panic and anxiety. Only your psychiatrist can tell you what dose of each you should take."


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

kokoloko said:


> Any suggestions as to dosage?


I think you'll have to go based on your own past experience as none of us know. Response varies greatly. I take amounts that would have most people sleeping and others take amounts so tiny I'd need a razor to cut my 2 mg bars down to that size.


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

about 2 mg xanax 1 hour before the presentation, any usual sedation should be cancelled out by the stress hormones present due to the presentation

remember to breathe deep and slow and take your time, dont try to rush thru it


----------

